

Smart Dock Lumawake Begins Pre-Orders Today - shaaaaawn
https://lumawake.us/
Lumawake, an innovative iPhone dock designed to work with both 30-pin and lightning dock connectors, today kicks off its own pre-orders in a self-run crowdfunding attempt to bring its product to market. The team faced rejection from Kickstarter just one short week ago, after that crowdfunding platform changed its hardware project rules to minimize their role in the overall platform mix. Now it’s back, and the team tells me they’re confident that going it alone in the manner of App.net and Lockitron will help make sure that Lumawake makes it to market.
======
shaaaaawn
[http://techcrunch.com/2012/11/19/iphone-connected-home-
smart...](http://techcrunch.com/2012/11/19/iphone-connected-home-smart-dock-
lumawake-regroups-after-kickstarter-rejection-begins-pre-orders-today/)

------
shaaaaawn
As featured on VentureBeat - [http://venturebeat.com/2012/11/19/lumawake-
crowdfunds-cool-a...](http://venturebeat.com/2012/11/19/lumawake-crowdfunds-
cool-anti-alarm-clock-but-not-on-kickstarter/)

------
shaaaaawn
As featured on PRWeb -
<http://www.prweb.com/releases/2012/11/prweb10121697.htm>

------
antr
Good luck to the Lumawake team, but I think the recent Elevation Dock
production-delivery fiasco is not going to help with this one.

~~~
lumawake
thanks antr, we feel the traditional crowdfunding model is broken. Taking
funds upfront and leaving the backers to float delays isn't the right way to
engage your consumer. At Lumawake we will not be processing pre-orders until
the product ships.

------
mikegreenberg
Your TC link at the bottom is broken. :)

~~~
shaaaaawn
Thanks Mike! Appreciate it. Just sent the developer a note. The site was put
together at the 11th hour after kickstarter rejected the application

